# Paw/nail problem. Has anyone seen this before?



## Torrie and Buddy (Mar 27, 2008)

My daughter's dog Abbey was licking her paw and when we looked at it we found this sore spot. Has anyone seen anything like this before? We will be taking her into vet. on Monday, but thought someone might have run into it before.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

How old is Abby?

I've seen broken toenails look like that. That's probably the most likely reason. She should really see a vet ASAP to have it looked at in person. If it is a broken toenail, she may well need to be sedated to remove (it would be broken way back, up near the pad) or if it isn't a broken toenail, it should be biopsied.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It looks very similar to what Emma&Tilly's dog has. Here is one thread about it, but you can search for other Emma&Tilly threads about her nail problems.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=59980&highlight=Tilly+nails


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That nail needs to come off. It has happened to Finn before, usually in the snow. Get it looked at, for sure.


----------



## Torrie and Buddy (Mar 27, 2008)

Abbey will be two Feb. 26th.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Good. Makes a broken toenail MUCH more likely than something really bad.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

FWIW, human nails look a bit like that too when part of the nail gets ripped off. Seems like the nail holds in that nice tender pink tissue and when the nail comes off, especially just part of the nail, all that tissue bulges out (and hurts like the dickens!).


----------



## Torrie and Buddy (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for input. We are in Fl. so not the snow, but she does do some chasing after ball occasionally on cement. Isn't in any visable pain, still bouncing around, but will get her in soon as vet opens for sure.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Torrie and Buddy said:


> Thanks for input. We are in Fl. so not the snow, but she does do some chasing after ball occasionally on cement. Isn't in any visable pain, still bouncing around, but will get her in soon as vet opens for sure.


 
The cement can do that too. It's rough on dog paws and nails, especially if they are putting force on the paw/nail by chasing balls. 

When our Toby had paw abrasions from the cement and the nail basically wore down to the quick they put him on antibiotics, analgesics and orders for no activity until the paw and nail started to heal. It was painful for him physically and emotionally (he lives to chase balls). 

Give your baby some TLC and I hope it heals quickly.


----------

